# Noob Request!



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

I know, I know, you came in here expecting to find ANOTHER new person requesting a source. Surprise! :surprise:I've done my homework and seem to have found a couple to order from and figured I'd order from 2 separate places and see who arrives most quickly, packed well and hell, considering the Customs thread, at all. Here's my actual question:

Being new to cigars in general and completely green when it comes to CC, I don't want to purchase a full box at this point. Instead I figured I'd try a few different ones in 3's. I've got Monte No. 4s coming along with some Cohiba Robustos. 


Any suggestions for what else to try? There are so many options it can be a bit overwhelming. Thanks all.


PS: The order of the 2 above shipped Thursday and waiting a possible 28 days is torture.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I don't know enough to recommend anything. The guys on here organized a box split. If they have another you should get in on that and try a few different types .


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> I don't know enough to recommend anything. The guys on here organized a box split. If they have another you should get in on that and try a few different types .


 This sounds like a good plan, but I figure I'd ask and at least get a few more posts under my belt so I'm not that guy with 2 posts asking where to buy Cubans. lol

I was actually surprised that the prices on them really aren't bad at all, depending on what you're looking at of course.

Not buying full boxes, I'm not quite sure how I'll be able to tell if they're legit or not, but I suppose getting them in my greedy little hands is the first step.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

Just keep your eye out for a box share. I know very little about cc's and even less about buying them. Ya at least you didn't jump in asking that God forsaken question. It goes over like a fart in church. But for some reason people can't resist asking. But it is amusing when they get smacked around after they do.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

nOs you picked two stellar cigars to try. They are on different levels but 2 of my favorites. Honestly there are a lot of really good choices out there. As with everything it comes down to taste and preference. If you like the robusto format I would offer Partagas Serie D No 4, Hoyo de Monterrey Epicure no 2, H.Upmann - Connoisseur No.1. If yoou like the Monte #4 format = Petite Corona then IMHO you can hardly go wrong with pretty much any PC


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Tenners are a good option for introductory exploration too. Although there's a limited selection available in that format, the premiums over box/25 are usually far less than on patecas.

Personally, I find very few _tripa larga_ CC's I don't like (_tripa cortas_ and machine-mades are a different story). IMO, they are almost all merely variations on a theme, like finding a particular NC maker whose whole line suits you well even though there are subtle differences from one series, vitola, or wrapper to the next. If you like one CC, chances are good you will like another (condition, age, and resting issues notwithstanding). So, if you like your first picks it'll be very hard to go too far wrong from there. The only problem with that is it steepens the slippery slope and you soon find yourself wanting to try everything made.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Yeah, part of me hopes I won't find a CC to be that much better than something I can get within a couple days, just so that I can avoid the hand wringing that goes along with the wait to get them. lol I find it a bit like the old "kid in a candy shop" where you look and go, "Ooh I'd like one of those, one of those, 2 of those..." etc. I'm sure I will be placing more than one order and will simply have to learn patience.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

THERE IS NO COMPARISON. I'm not experienced in cc's .I've only had a few,but it's a completely different level of taste. To me ,who really doesn't have the palate of some of these people, that's saying alot.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Holy smokes! They're here already!


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

Enjoy!


----------



## fimpster (Feb 24, 2016)

Yum.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Hello fellow noobs. I don't have any intention of ratting anyone out directly, but please refrain from PMing me and asking where I procured my goodies. I'd certainly love to help you out, but as it's against the forum rules I have no intention of violating them, as I've been welcomed here by friendly folks with lots of great info and help. So please don't take it personal when I ignore your PMs.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

By the way, is it common with CC to freeze them upon arrival to deal with any beetles? I don't see any sign of them, but I don't suppose they're going to put up an "occupado" sign on a cigar. I actually figured I'd have a bit more time to do some homework while they were on route to me. I was genuinely taken by surprise with how soon they arrived. Pleasantly surprised I might add.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

My policy is to freeze any and all cigars that are going to be in your humidor for more than a few weeks, it is just an insurance policy to protect your investment. 
IMHO, the majority in this forum feel the same.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks Selpo. Is the standard 3 days, then 1 in the fridge to more slowly bring the temperature down without cracking?


----------



## protekk (Oct 18, 2010)

n0s4atu said:


> Thanks Selpo. Is the standard 3 days, then 1 in the fridge to more slowly bring the temperature down without cracking?


I freeze everything that enters my stash. My process for many years has been
1. Triple freezer bags with air sucked out of each one
2. straight to freezer
3. 3 days in freezer (I used to do 5 days for full boxes but recently switched to just 3)
4. 12 hours to 1 day room temperature IN FREEZER BAGS (unless condensation will destroy your sticks)
5. Straight into cabinet or cooler

No ill effects taste wise and no split wrappers w/o "fridge" steps.
And welcome to the dark side


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

n0s4atu said:


> Thanks Selpo. Is the standard 3 days, then 1 in the fridge to more slowly bring the temperature down without cracking?


1.Double bag with freezer ziplock bags and remove as much air removed
2. Fridge for 24 hrs
3. Freezer for 72 hrs
4. Back in the fridge for 24 hrs
5. Out of the bags and in the humidor
6. Enjoy peace of mind.


----------



## selpo (Nov 4, 2015)

... Or @protekk method, he certainly has been doing it for a lot longer than me.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks guys, I had them resting in my 20ct humidor, so they're now bagged up and ready to get chilled tonight. 

Oh and in my enthusiasm I may or may not have ordered 10s of:
Montecristo No.2
RyJ Short Churchills
Bolivar Royal Coronas
Cohiba Genios Maduros
Partagas Serie E No. 2


I figured I'd get a sampling of a few different things to test.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

I know discussing sources is verboten but is there a thread that discusses places where fakes have been received from? I don't think I've gotten duped, but some places I've found are priced maybe $20 higher on some boxes. I just ordered a few boxes of 10 so I guess I can check those out once they arrive, but everything went so smoothly with my first order now I'm paranoid. lol 

Oh and to be clear this isn't a roundabout way to ask for verified sources, I was more interested if my source was known to be disreputable.


Blah Blah Blah Blah Blah ways aren't how I normally would post on the forum but after placing a $600 order I'm just jumpy I guess. The only knocks on the place I used that I've seen have been a few customer service related ones, dealing with damage in transit. Nothing about fakes, but I figured if anyone would know it would be someone here.


Thanks all.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

You got a deal. .be happy. .from what I've seen prices vary more than US online dealers.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks. I can't wait to see how long these take to arrive since it wasn't just a couple 3 packs. This cigar hobby is certainly a slippery slope. lol


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

n0s4atu said:


> I know discussing sources is verboten but is there a thread that discusses places where fakes have been received from?
> 
> ...after placing a $600 order I'm just jumpy I guess. The only knocks on the place I used that I've seen have been a few customer service related ones, dealing with damage in transit. Nothing about fakes, but I figured if anyone would know it would be someone here.


I appreciate your respectful asking of the question. Here is the answer (and please understand this isn't directed just at you, but the forum in general, given all the recent posts about sources):

*At this time, there is to be no discussion of sources on the open forum, period.*

There is to be no hinting about asking about sources, and there are to be no PMs to people you don't know asking them where they buy from. This is made very clear in the stickies. Under no circumstances should you be PMing near strangers asking for their sources. If you receive such PMs, please report them immediately.

"Well then how am I supposed to know where to order from if no one will tell me?" Guys, the bottom line is we just don't want to see any discussion of how to obtain Cuban cigars, at all, period. Don't ask if a source is good, don't ask if a source is bad. If you're anxious to get your hands on some, I understand. *Be patient.* Stick around, build some relationships, and let those relationships be the means why which you gain the knowledge you seek.

I've never seen _anyone _ really become part of the community and not get what they were after, but I have seen a _lot _of new guys show up feeling entitled, get impatient, lash out, and flame out. Don't be that guy. If you want to venture out on your own, do that, but you do so at your own risk. If you are worried about the vendor you are using, don't order from that vendor. Wait until you are sure of the vendor before you place an order. I hate to see people waste money.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks, StogieNinja. I guess my confusion was whether it was ok to mention bad sources. All sources good or bad is a good enough answer. I've already got a orders placed from 2 places and will look forward to sharing pics of the goodies that arrive in the appropriate thread. Since posting I've also book marked the site to run the SN of the boxes etc. So, I should be good to go.

Didn't mean to tip toe on the tightrope of ok/not ok stuff to post. I will also self edit my previous post where I buried something. 

Sorry again folks, but I do appreciate everyone's input and help in general that I've been given.


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

It took @StogieNinja and me rereading it 4 times to pick up what you were puttin down. I'm not good at hints apparently. ..like when she puts my clothes out on the porch, I just assume it's time to do laundry.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

selpo said:


> 1.Double bag with freezer ziplock bags and remove as much air removed
> 2. Fridge for 24 hrs
> 3. Freezer for 72 hrs
> 4. Back in the fridge for 24 hrs
> ...


This is my method, but I skip step 2, and in between step 4-5, I give them a day at room temp in the bag before I open and put into my humidor.

My theory is that the change in temp from 0*F to 38*F and then from 38*F to high 60's/low 70's should be done in one sealed environment (bags) with a fixed amount of moisture, if possible.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

StogieNinja said:


> This is my method, but I skip step 2, and in between step 4-5, I give them a day at room temp in the bag before I open and put into my humidor.
> 
> My theory is that the change in temp from 0*F to 38*F and then from 38*F to high 60's/low 70's should be done in one sealed environment (bags) with a fixed amount of moisture, if possible.


 Thanks! They're in the freezer now. The more I learn, the more patience I realize this hobby requires. Its no wonder you guys have shipments constantly coming in, so that when you have to suffer through a new goodie not being ready to go rott, you have something else that's just right. lol


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

Hopping on this question instead of a new thread for it since freezing is being discussed, but to those who are experienced how long do you typically wait after freezing and thawing to try them (ignoring the general aging part, moreso how long until they are back to a stable temp and humidity)? As my collection is improving I am considering freezing everything just to be safe then starting to freeze new shipments as well. 

For box purchases, I typically try one rott if they feel ok then let the rest about a month, so would that be about correct for those that were already in my wineador resting long enough or would they be ok sooner? Also, would new purchases still be acclimated in about a month like previously, or is a longer period needed?


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Good question. I'm curious as well.


----------



## avitti (Jun 4, 2011)

Padron42 said:


> Hopping on this question instead of a new thread for it since freezing is being discussed, but to those who are experienced how long do you typically wait after freezing and thawing to try them (ignoring the general aging part, moreso how long until they are back to a stable temp and humidity)? As my collection is improving I am considering freezing everything just to be safe then starting to freeze new shipments as well.
> 
> For box purchases, I typically try one rott if they feel ok then let the rest about a month, so would that be about correct for those that were already in my wineador resting long enough or would they be ok sooner? Also, would new purchases still be acclimated in about a month like previously, or is a longer period needed?


You can freeze all of your past purchases and after freezing them just treat them as any other cigar you have frozen.Just like any Havana cigar the longer you let them acclimate and rest the greater the reward when lighting them.


----------



## n0s4atu (Apr 24, 2016)

Thanks Avitti. Always amazed at all the knowledge on here. Of course the waiting part is always the hardest.


----------



## Grey Goose (May 24, 2016)

UBC03 said:


> THERE IS NO COMPARISON. I'm not experienced in cc's .I've only had a few,but it's a completely different level of taste. To me ,who really doesn't have the palate of some of these people, that's saying alot.


Meh...

CC's are great, no question, I love em to death, but honestly we are far more fortunate than the rest of the world, the Cubans sell their cigars around the world, and thats what you get if you want a premium cigar abroad, but the truth of the matter is we get the best boutique sticks on the planet in the US.

Lucky us!

(Barring the fda f'ing it up)


----------

